# 1968 Sears Spaceliner



## hzqw2l (May 4, 2013)

http://flint.craigslist.org/bik/3778312039.html


----------



## jpromo (May 4, 2013)

Almost posted this yesterday! Looks very clean. About 45 minutes from me if anybody's got a serious interest.


----------



## Anthemavm (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a honest bike, why are things I want on the other side of the country? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2013)

*7 bar Spaceliner....wow!!*

Nice 7bar.  Is this yours John??

Pricey for this 7bar I think but, if it is all original as it is advertised (no repaint) then it is in amazing shape for sure.
Don't recall the chainguard should sit so high though. Wonder if has the adds.....rear tailight, kickback 2spd?


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2013)

It is missing the plastic decoration that goes on the crank and the chain guard is sitting a little high.


----------



## babyjesus (May 5, 2013)

*Spaceiner*

I have a pair of spaceliners - the mens is exactly this model without the deluxe add ons that came a bit later. It's likely one of the first ones ('64?) - I don't know the year but I was told mine were bought by a couple when they first came on the market.

Here are mine:  http://balloontirebicycle.com/Spaceliner B.html

and the ladies: http://balloontirebicycle.com/Spaceliner G.html

...that bike looks correct right down to the seat and grips.  It won't have a 2spd nor a light in the rack and it only has a light up front with one switch on the tank - no second button for a horn.

I want to upgrade my spaceliners in some ways because there are so many cool upgrades but I was told the couple who bought mine literally never used them and stored them in a garage making them really very perfect and orig and perhaps I shouldn't upgrade them.

I have the patent for these bikes if anyone wants.  Another Schreckengost design.


----------



## jd56 (May 6, 2013)

*Nice pair of 7bars*



babyjesus said:


> I have a pair of spaceliners - the mens is exactly this model without the deluxe add ons that came a bit later. It's likely one of the first ones ('64?) - I don't know the year but I was told mine were bought by a couple when they first came on the market.
> 
> Here are mine:  http://balloontirebicycle.com/Spaceliner B.html
> 
> ...




Nice pair of 7bars!!
Please post these 2 on the "lets see your chromed spaceliner" thread
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ed-Spaceliner-style-bike&highlight=spaceliner


----------

